# الدورات الـحراريـة لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

m
يتناول هذا البحث الدورات الحرارية (دورة أوتو – دورة ديزل – الدورة المشتركة – دورة أتكنيسون)، حيث يشمل على الدورات الحرارية النظرية والحقيقية للمحركات الترددية الرباعية والثنائية الأشواط ، وكيفية تحول الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة حركة. 
كما يتعرض لجودة وكفاءة المحرك (الكفاءة الميكانيكية – الكفاءة الحرارية– الكفاءة الحجمية)، ومعادلات كل منها .. مع ذكر الأمثلة المحلولة.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> m
> يتناول هذا البحث الدورات الحرارية (دورة أوتو – دورة ديزل – الدورة المشتركة – دورة أتكنيسون)، حيث يشمل على الدورات الحرارية النظرية والحقيقية للمحركات الترددية الرباعية والثنائية الأشواط ، وكيفية تحول الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة حركة.
> كما يتعرض لجودة وكفاءة المحرك (الكفاءة الميكانيكية – الكفاءة الحرارية– الكفاءة الحجمية)، ومعادلات كل منها .. مع ذكر الأمثلة المحلولة.


 
الأخ الكريم الدكتور أحمد زكي حلمي

بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك وعلمك .. وجعل ما تقدمه من علم وعمل في موازين حسناتك..

ونفع به الأخوة المهندسين ..
بحث جميل .. وعمل مميز .. وملف قيم..

جزاك الله خير الجزاء.​


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور/ أحمد زكي *​*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل ما تقدم لنا *​*فأنا بصراحة أبحث في منتدى المهندسين العرب بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وكل الأقسام التي لها علاقة بالصناعات الميكانيكية عن موضوعات التي بإسم حضرتك فقط *​*فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل ـ بارك الله فيك .*​*مع الشكر الجزيل*​*م.أحمد*  خيري​


----------



## المهندس2330 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

يااخى مش راضي يفتح معاي


----------



## المهندس2330 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت المساعدة من الاخوى ! الملفات المرفقة مش موجودة او مش بتفتح معاي


----------



## spe100 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كلام جميل ومفيد وياليت بعض الامثلة المحلولة عن محرك otto


----------



## ابن النسر (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك كتاب مفيد جدا وانا شكلي كده هستفيد منه بجد ربنا يكرمك 
اخوك هيثم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك دكتور حلمي 
ودائما ننتظر مواضيعك القيمة


----------



## Ahmed Elbelassy (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zain125 (25 يناير 2013)

_بــــارك الـلـه فيــــــك_


----------



## I love Iraq (25 يناير 2013)

الشكر الجزيل الى الاخ ناشر الموضوع على هذه الجهود المتميزه


----------



## Hakoz20 (1 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم أ​خي الكريم
بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير..... اللهم يجعلك أنت و الوالدين من أصحاب الجنة 
ألف شكر و تقبل تحياتي *


----------



## المهندس احمدالعابد (9 فبراير 2013)

جهههههههههد متميز


----------



## محمد هجانه (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohamed amma (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

